# pure predator calls



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

Has anybody used any of the pure predator calls? I'm thinking about getting one of the DS1 I think was its name


----------



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

Coyote Hunter... I think your looking for a DC1 or a DC2... with you hailing from the midwest... I could set you up with a DC2 that would make the hair on the back of your neck stand up...

Mike


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lol I ment the dc1 and which would you think is best for missouri? We just have cottontails


----------



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

If you hunting pressured coyotes... I would set you up with a HR1 to open up stands with, and then a good DC2, which is a real sick sounding call.. Has a real gut renching base with some blood curdeling screams to it...

Thanks

Mike


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

the purepredator call's look like winner's. good stuff on the website. mike is right you want to get very emotional on that call. great looking call's. Rick


----------



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Rick, Emotion is Key... But to many times I see guys open stands up way to loud, or their approach is sloppy.... There might be alot less coyotes carrying high class education, if their approach and opening was attended to... What you think...

and for guys making great looking calls...... Im a large fan of yours myself.... Acrylic is a medium, I beleive has been ignored for way to long.... Keep up the good work...

MIke


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 16, 2010)

i work together with yellerdog in michigan he cnc's my toneboards and barrel's Delrin and acrylic are great for sound's. Lee has a great Reed punch. it's called thumper pretty cool.keep putting out a quality call. Rick


----------

